# Alum Report



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

looking for feedback from anyone who fished alum over the weekend. 

will be out around 3pm today in search of crappie/saugeye


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Josh and I are headed to Alum in about 10 mins, and will be there until dark.

Can't help you with anything from the weekend other than fish were being caught.

PM sent with my cell #


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks kim, awesome to have a bird-dog! will get in touch before we hit the lake. 



Lundy said:


> Josh and I are headed to Alum in about 10 mins, and will be there until dark.
> 
> Can't help you with anything from the weekend other than fish were being caught.
> 
> PM sent with my cell #


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Josh and I are headed to Alum in about 10 mins, and will be there until dark.
> 
> Can't help you with anything from the weekend other than fish were being caught.
> 
> PM sent with my cell #


Darn...... looks like I should head that way too....taking the kids to and from school is hindering my fishing time


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

NewbreedFishing - Man I am jealous if you are getting out to fish as I am eating lunch looking out my office window seeing how nice it is out. The only thing I can tell you is don't be afraid to fish the muddy water because they are there.


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

Fished alum in my yak Saturday, its pretty much filled up, finally! Got tired of all the shale. Water was darker green towards the center and coffee along the east side. 
The lady and I caught 5 crappie, 2 saugeye, 3 white bass, and I got a chance to fight a 40+ inch musky, I was no way prepared for that monster, dragged me around for about 10 minutes before I paddled to shore to get some footing. Soon as I got there my line loosened and he was gone. Next time I'll be ready. 
(All on the same crankbait!!)


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

snyd. i have an open seat if u want to swing over? lemme know and i can throw a few xtra sticks in the boat.





Snyd said:


> NewbreedFishing - Man I am jealous if you are getting out to fish as I am eating lunch looking out my office window seeing how nice it is out. The only thing I can tell you is don't be afraid to fish the muddy water because they are there.


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

fished alum today with big fish on center pool 4 to 6 ft on minnows kept 20 big ones . released twice as many shorts


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job Dave tell Larry to save me some fish!!  Guess i will have to go north or south. Mitch heard you cleaned out my tree. Thanks!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

There goes troy claiming every spot is HIS! 

It was a fun day today had no problem finding lots and lots of crappie, had trouble finding size. Ended up with maybe 35 keepers over 10" between the two of us. Hit 6 saugeye and kept two, biggest was around 20". All fish came on 2.3 swaggin' minnows in silktreuse and Sugar fished on bladed "underspin" jigs. Oh and a few were "extracted" from their haunts using a jig under a float.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

You know it is bad when I hit a couple trees in a totally different area and Troy claims them... best part is that he wasn't even there.
Fish are really spawning right now. I would love to find those saugeye I am starting to hear about. It might be one of those morning bites that I have to try.
Josh or Kim, let me know when you are coming back up... I have some time coming my way.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> There goes troy claiming every spot is HIS!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Had a good time last nite, water was 72 and looked good. We started out south west cove by the dam first cast was a nice smallmouth on a BJS and found short fish on hackle jig/minnows. Moved back to central basin after and found scattered fish in 4-8' and started getting steady action on swims (slush and sugar). Lots of fish @9" but only managed 14 keepers. Got on Troy's tree and fished the deep side in 10' and started lifting the big girls on minnows again. We nailed two 17-18" saugeyes and two spikes on swims at the end of the nite. The lake really came alive about an hour before dark. Saw big schools of shad dimpling the surface and the muskys were errupting.

Appreciated the communication with Lundy and Josh while on the water.
Going to try to make it out again Saturday.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Newbreedfishing - Glad to see you found some - Man if I would have read the post again yesterday I would have taken you up on it. Thanks for asking and sorry I didn't get back to you in time. Let me know a day earlier and I will put extra clothes and a rod in the truck so I have them here at work.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Inbreedfishing, oops. I mean newbreedfishing, lol, I am going to be at Alum Saturday morning let me know if you are going for sure we can hook up during the day.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

sounds like a few of us are planning to be out. shakedown, kmb, myself. 
we will hook up and cool off in big run or something.



CHOPIQ said:


> Inbreedfishing, oops. I mean newbreedfishing, lol, I am going to be at Alum Saturday morning let me know if you are going for sure we can hook up during the day.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was out tonight by myself for a few hours and found plenty of large whites tight to cover dipped out over 50. Got some other ones throwing a 2.3 silktruese as well. Fished one cove most of the time and popped into another one just before getting to dark and man was the one spot loaded with 11-13" whites got 9 out of it then headed home kept 21 that were 10 1/2-13 1/4". Was so windy never tried for eyes like i usually do on a flat up north next time!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Mr. Troy Dipper,

All of the fish that Josh and I kept on Tuesday, around 30, still had eggs.

I was planning on going back to Alum on Friday but had a little mishap at home last night, got my thumb into a recliner chair mechanism. It split the end of my thumb lengthwise from the tip to the end of the nail cutting the nail into two pieces and cutting the nail bed below it. Had to go the ER to to have my thumb nail removed and the nail bed stitched and the the nail stitched back on. It is a little ouchy right now and I don't know how I would tie on lures or take off fish.

I really want to go Friday, I'll just have to see what tomorrow brings and see if I can find a way to protect it and fish with one hand. Maybe I can get Troy to go and take all of my fish off of my hook for me.

Fortunately it is my left hand which is a good thing for me. Unless you are a left handed casting machine like Fishslim is. He is a bank working, swim throwing, jig dipping wizard that you have to witness to truly appreciate.


----------



## big fish on (Sep 24, 2011)

Troy step up to the plate and do the right thing put ice on Lundy's thumb tie his baits on and take the fish off for him. In all seriousness get well soon and go fishing.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Lundy - I hope all is well with your thumb - If all goes well I will be out tomorrow (Friday) if I am not able to get out tomorrow it will be (Sunday).


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

I managed to get out for a few yesterday and got in to some whites as well.
not much for numbers, but in size.

brought home around 17, all 12" to 13" range with one being 11"ish.
tossed back maybe a handfull of smaller ones, but the majority were all keepers. all on some made up hair jigs under a float.
fished the north end, which was stained a bit.

The catfish were on the move though, managed almost the same amount of channels on the hair jigs. and one nice whitebass.

Took a quick pic of a couple of the crappies.
ignore the hello kitty bandaid...quick patch job by the wife that i'd rather forget.


Have a good one.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice going monkey. Thinking that tomorrow i may fall ill and take a lil R & R on Alum.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Barnyard--were you north of Howard Rd?


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey onwisc, I was a little south, and north both of howard road.
didn't make it south to 36/37 though.

They were scattered pretty good, and at the mouth of coves was best.
don't think i caught anything back in a cove except for a carp that had me in every log on the bank.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

hit alum this morn. first time i ever fished it. only managed 7 fish today. 3 white and 2 black crappie, 1 2lbs lg and a white bass. fished south middle and north pool. every fish was on a big joshy. was not looking or fishing for the crappie but they sure did pound the 2.75 chartreuse. some day ill find those eyes....maybe not! south pool very clear, north pool pretty murky, middle was a mix of the 2. good luck guys


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Barnyard interesting i was north last night fished 1 cove and just a small part of another and my fish all came from middle to back in the coves in 2-6 foot of water on 2.3 joshy swagging minnows and a ton just dipping banks with beaver tail under float.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BarnyardMonkey said:


> I managed to get out for a few yesterday and got in to some whites as well.
> not much for numbers, but in size.
> 
> brought home around 17, all 12" to 13" range with one being 11"ish.
> ...


Nice hello kittie band aid! Hahah  Hard to ignore that one bud! 
Nice slabs as well..


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey, Fishslim. I'm new to yak fishing. Been going to Alum alot more now than with my canoe last year. I love being able to sneak way back past the "big" boats. If you are willing to share, when you dip for crappie, do yo drop an anchor, tie off on a stump (or whatever), or are you free floating?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Mostly fre floating but bigger trees will some time anchor in front and let wind push me into tree and stay quiet and dip around the limbs but mostly just moving along dipping as i see things then working spot when i hit one. We blasted over 100-150 crappies today that way.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks! May be out this evening & tomorrow morning to give it a shot. I grew up jigging the docks with my dad in the spring at a bunch of Lake Erie marinas (they let folks in back then). Been meaning to try out some of the favorite lures at Alum.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Mostly fre floating but bigger trees will some time anchor in front and let wind push me into tree and stay quiet and dip around the limbs but mostly just moving along dipping as i see things then working spot when i hit one. We blasted over 100-150 crappies today that way.


Fishlim, when you free float, how far down do you suspend your jig- or do you not use a jig and tube at all when you aren't dipping? Small roadrunners or spinners when not dipping? I'm new to crappie fishing and I just bought a yak myself (thanks to OGF marketplace  ) 

I'm going to Alum Sunday so i'll try some of this out!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well use a tube jig anywhere from 12"-3 feet under a float. I cast road runners and regular jigs usually 1/8th ounce most of the time. Fish are moving deeper water temps were over 80-82 degrees on surface. Fish that were shallower are quickly setting up 8-12 feet of water.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Also, if you are still wanting to use tube jigs, I fished one two night ago 7ft under a bobber in deep wood. Caught a really nice group of crappie by doing that. Yesterday went out and fished shallow. Caught a few, but most were small...
Slim is right, they are moving deep quick!
Ying


----------

